# 1919 Iver Johnson Truss Bridge Roadster Returns Home



## Handyman (Dec 26, 2014)

I recently purchased this 1919, serial #352125 Iver Johnson Truss Bridge Roadster, from Rory Mason (see the complete story here http://rorymasini.blogspot.com/search/label/Iver Johnson ) after getting a tip on it from the Yankeedoodler himself, Wally! 

This first pic is from the original eBay listing where Rory first spotted the bike.  Unfortunately he sold the fenders, handlebars, and drop stand as his goal was to transform the bike into a “Path Racer”. 







Rory’s first stop was Via Bicycle in PA where he purchased a beautiful set of NOS Lobdell Racing Wheels.






He had Via Bicycle lace the wheels to an Iver Johnson front hub………………….






And a Corbin 8 rear hub 






He next located a vintage set of “Major Taylor” style handlebars and stem which seemed to look quite natural on the old Iver.






As I unpacked the bike I loosely assembled the pieces to get a feel for its overall appearance.






It needed a seat to complete the look so I happened to have this one in my garage that fit nicely. 






The old badge says it all……………….a little tired and worn after almost 100 years of use and abuse and God only knows how many owners, yet somehow it survived and that is in itself a testament to the mystique and intrigue of the Iver Johnson bicycle.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice purchase.  Those fenders passed though my hands but they were not Iver fenders so I had no guilt over seeing them pulled off. I know who I sold them to if you really wanted to hunt them down.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 26, 2014)

Great looking iver johnson! Love the green and black theme! Those rims look nice!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 26, 2014)

The old velo love bug is biting hard. Those nos lobdells are outta this world. Those bars really bring something out on that front end. Beauty winter moment. Dig the transformation from good to better, and yeah that bike has seen for better or worse. I may have a lonely blackish greenish iverish fender around here somewhere.


----------



## Handyman (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi bikewhorder,
Wow!! I didn't realize they were not Iver fenders.  Thanks so much for that information.  In some way that really makes me feel a little better.  So, I guess the search is on now for an original paint set of black Iver fenders and the same in a drop stand.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 26, 2014)

Far right lonely rear fender has an Iver profile, and is kinda greenish, w some blue, w a rusty hughe


----------



## Handyman (Dec 27, 2014)

I was asked about the black "streaks" around the edges of the Lobdell Racing wheels and here is the story.  For a short time, Rory had a set of vintage brakes installed on this bike.  The black streaks are the result of the rubber brake pads.  I was going to try to wipe the black streaks off if I could identify the proper solvent........................any recommendations??


----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice to see another one come home to Mass.


----------

